# Wanted: 58’ Schwinn straight bar frame



## Mymando (Oct 24, 2022)

Looking for a 58’ Schwinn straight bar frame. Heavyweight so I can use S-2 wheels & parts I have for the build. Prefer not to have to paint but I can. So let me know. I do have stuff to trade? See pic pulled from archives…Thanks


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2022)

I don't think there is such a frame, only models in 58 using a Heavyweight frame were Phantom & Wasp ( ? ) and both were cantilever.


----------



## Mymando (Oct 24, 2022)

Hmmmm thought they made a straight bar B frame they made them in 57’ didn’t they?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 24, 2022)

Mymando said:


> Looking for a 58’ Schwinn straight bar frame. Heavyweight so I can use S-2 wheels & parts I have for the build. Prefer not to have to paint but I can. So let me know. I do have stuff to trade?Thanks



You can run S-2 wheels and 2.125 tires on the '58 straight bar even with fenders


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 26, 2022)

Mymando said:


> Looking for a 58’ Schwinn straight bar frame. Heavyweight so I can use S-2 wheels & parts I have for the build. Prefer not to have to paint but I can. So let me know. I do have stuff to trade?Thanks



I have a 46-47 BFGoodrich Schwinn DX that I might be parting out ,the BFG bikes had a BFG specific paint job , not typical Schwinn paint job


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 26, 2022)

Does it need to be a later frame, or just a heavyweight straight bar frame?


----------



## Mymando (Oct 26, 2022)

Well I’m really trying to find a 58’ frame. I have some other straight bar frames just trying find one since it’s the year I was born. That’s the biggest reason.


----------



## LarzBahrs (Oct 30, 2022)

I have a 56' hornet straightbar frameset/ project for sale in the parts section.


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> I have a 46-47 BFGoodrich Schwinn DX that I might be parting out ,the BFG bikes had a BFG specific paint job , not typical Schwinn paint job
> 
> View attachment 1720280



Your DX is not a straight bar or a 58?, I think 56 was the last straight bar heavyweight, can't find a 58 catalog but there are none in the 57 or 59 catalog so if it has to be 58 ( your b-day bike ) you probably have to go cantilever if you want heavyweight.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Your DX is not a straight bar or a 58?, I think 56 was the last straight bar middleweight & heavyweight, can't find a 58 catalog but there are none in the 57 or 59 catalog so if it has to be 58 you probably have to go cantilever and came in both weights.



1960 had a twin straight bar TORNDO


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2022)

He is only looking for a 58!


----------



## Danny Anson (Oct 30, 2022)

I have a 52 that needs a home.


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm not gettin this?, OG poster is looking for a 58! ( his birth-year ) and why people keep posting bikes not even close?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 31, 2022)

Danny Anson said:


> I have a 52 that needs a home.
> 
> View attachment 1722970
> 
> ...



This is not a straight bar ... curved deluxe


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 31, 2022)

I have a 1948/ 1949/ 1952 straight bar. 
Can it be a 1958 girls bike will that work too?  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mymando (Oct 31, 2022)

I have other straight bar frames just want a 58’. Thanks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2022)

Hey @Jorgesk8erdie  was about that "58 I sold you  Did you ever build it up? @Mymando  is looking for it. Maybe he could trade you for another year.


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 31, 2022)

mrg said:


> Your DX is not a straight bar or a 58?, I think 56 was the last straight bar middleweight & heavyweight, can't find a 58 catalog but there are none in the 57 or 59 catalog so if it has to be 58 ( your b-day bike ) you probably have to go cantilever and it came in both weights.



my DX sold on saturday anyways


----------



## Steve Baltera (Oct 31, 2022)

Musclebikemadman had one for sale on rat rod bikes.He withdrew it but still might have it.Might want to check with him.Its still in the for sale forum (58 tornado) and it has S2's and 26 2.125 tire on it. Think its on page 3 or 4 in the for sale forum.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2022)

Steve Baltera said:


> Musclebikemadman had one for sale on rat rod bikes.He withdrew it but still might have it.Might want to check with him.Its still in the for sale forum (58 tornado) and it has S2's and 26 2.125 tire on it. Think its on page 3 or 4 in the for sale forum.



Sold tagged the buyer maybe he will sell


----------



## Mymando (Oct 31, 2022)

I added a pic from the archives ( this was listed as a 58’) so hopefully there is a frame out there???


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2022)

Pic?


----------



## Mymando (Oct 31, 2022)

mrg said:


> Pic?



I found the pic in the 58’ Schwinn


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2022)

Did you post the pic?, It's not showing up.


----------



## Mymando (Oct 31, 2022)

mrg said:


> Did you post the pic?, It's not showing up.



It’s on page 1


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2022)

Oh, you added to first post, looks like a middleweight Tornado, a couple yr single straight bar model, not a heavyweight S2 but you can try running S7 2.0's brick tread, a little fatter, I run them on my Deluxe Hornet ( my only middleweight ) and they look/ride great and most people don't even realize it's a middleweight!.


----------



## Mymando (Nov 1, 2022)

mrg said:


> Oh, you added to first post, looks like a middleweight Tornado, a couple yr single straight bar model, not a heavyweight S2 but you can try running S7 2.0's brick tread, a little fatter, I run them on my Deluxe Hornet ( my only middleweight ) and they look/ride great and most people don't even realize it's a middleweight!.



That’s what I’m looking for in a heavyweight frame if I can find one?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> You can run S-2 wheels and 2.125 tires on the '58 straight bar even with fenders



@Mymando I'm no expert and correct me if I'm wrong. The chance of Schwinn making 2 identical frames in '58 one heavy and the other middle is slim. Schwinn did make a fat bar straight bar early on and was for sure a heavy weight. The major difference of middle and heavyweight is the wheels. You can run S-2 wheels and tires on even the later middlweights as I earlier stated. The fenders on heavy's are wider, but not always the frame as well. The fork spread from heavy to middle is different and also the seat /chain stays but not always.  I believe in '58 it was the same frame just different accessories. @GTs58  am I completely wrong about this were there 2 different straight bar frames in '58?


----------



## Mymando (Nov 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Mymando I'm no expert and correct me if I'm wrong. The chance of Schwinn making 2 identical frames in '58 one heavy and the other middle is slim. Schwinn did make a fat bar straight bar early on and was for sure a heavy weight. The major difference of middle and heavyweight is the wheels. You can run S-2 wheels and tires on even the later middlweights as I earlier stated. The fenders on heavy's are wider, but not always the frame as well. The fork spread from heavy to middle is different and also the seat /chain stays but not always.  I believe in '58 it was the same frame just different accessories. @GTs58  am I completely wrong about this were there 2 different straight bar frames in '58?



I’m in the same boat I don’t know I’ve seen straight bar middle weight bikes and I always figured that they made a heavy weight frame? I know 58’ for some reason was a transitional year with a lot of deleting of models and that might be the case? I’m just not sure? I’m ok with a middle weight if I can get the S-2 wheels to fit and not have to pawn a kidney to do it? I have 2 58’ cantilever phantom frames and another with the pin for the locking fork which after all this discussion might be the more scarce item than the other 2? So that may be where it ends up going??


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2022)

Think that middleweight frame is your only option and no problem running S2's but can run into problems if and what fenders you might want to run?, you 58 canti with locking fork pin is probably from a Phantom with optional locking springer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

Mymando said:


> I’m in the same boat I don’t know I’ve seen straight bar middle weight bikes and I always figured that they made a heavy weight frame? I know 58’ for some reason was a transitional year with a lot of deleting of models and that might be the case? I’m just not sure? I’m ok with a middle weight if I can get the S-2 wheels to fit and not have to pawn a kidney to do it? I have 2 58’ cantilever phantom frames and another with the pin for the locking fork which after all this discussion might be the more scarce item than the other 2? So that may be where it ends up going??



I run an equivalent of an S-2 an Araya wheel with Duro 26x2.125 tires on my 1969 tandem middle weight. It has the last generation of middle weight fenders the 2.5 inch and they clear. I do not have a rear reflector the stud may fit but it would be tight. A '58 middleweight would have the next larger size fender 2 9/16 it does not sound like much but it is bigger. I would think you would have no problem running a modern balloon tire. Some of the vintage 2.125 run bigger than the modern tires.


----------



## Mymando (Nov 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I run an equivalent of an S-2 an Araya wheel with Duro 26x2.125 tires on my 1969 tandem middle weight. It has the last generation of middle weight fenders the 2.5 inch and they clear. I do not have a rear reflector the stud may fit but it would be tight. A '58 middleweight would have the next larger size fender 2 9/16 it does not sound like much but it is bigger. I would think you would have no problem running a modern balloon tire. Some of the vintage 2.125 run bigger than the modern tires.



So we’re talking a middle weight straight bar correct? Because I have 58’ cantilever frames so I would still like to find a straight bar frame if possible? I’m guessing my quest will continue????


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

Mymando said:


> So we’re talking a middle weight straight bar correct?



Yes middle weight straight bar '58 Tornado I sold the frame to @Jorgesk8erdie


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2022)

Mymando said:


> I’m in the same boat I don’t know I’ve seen straight bar middle weight bikes and I always figured that they made a heavy weight frame? I know 58’ for some reason was a transitional year with a lot of deleting of models and that might be the case? I’m just not sure? I’m ok with a middle weight if I can get the S-2 wheels to fit and not have to pawn a kidney to do it? I have 2 58’ cantilever phantom frames and another with the pin for the locking fork which after all this discussion might be the more scarce item than the other 2? So that may be where it ends up going??




The last Balloon tire straight bar frames were built in 1956. In 1957 everything turned into middleweights except for the Phantom and the Wasp. The new Tornado middleweight was a straight bar frame and that's your only option for 58.


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Mymando I'm no expert and correct me if I'm wrong. The chance of Schwinn making 2 identical frames in '58 one heavy and the other middle is slim. Schwinn did make a fat bar straight bar early on and was for sure a heavy weight. The major difference of middle and heavyweight is the wheels. You can run S-2 wheels and tires on even the later middlweights as I earlier stated. The fenders on heavy's are wider, but not always the frame as well. The fork spread from heavy to middle is different and also the seat /chain stays but not always.  I believe in '58 it was the same frame just different accessories. @GTs58  am I completely wrong about this were there 2 different straight bar frames in '58?



Weirdly they did produce a straight bar heavy & middleweight in the same yr. ( 56? @GTs58 ) different versions of the same model, Deluxe Hornet heavy weight and standard Hornet middleweight and I think 2 Spitfires also but think that's the only time that ever happened.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 2, 2022)

mrg said:


> Weirdly they did produce a straight bar heavy & middleweight in the same yr. ( 56? @GTs58 ) different versions of the same model, Deluxe Hornet heavy weight and standard Hornet middleweight and I think 2 Spitfires also but think that's the only time that ever happened.



I wonder if it was the same bike one dressed with heavyweight fenders and wheels the other with middle weight.


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2022)

Heavy & middleweight frames are different, most noticeable is the width at the rear fender bridge ( fork also ) easy test is the 4 finger, will fit in the HW and not in the MW in general but everyone hands are different!, in the mid 70's when Schwinn started using S2's again but the frames were middleweight, fit fine because they didn't run fenders, big early fenders and S2's just don't fit right in a MW frame!


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie (Nov 6, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Hey @Jorgesk8erdie  was about that "58 I sold you  Did you ever build it up? @Mymando  is looking for it. Maybe he could trade you for another year.



yeah sorry i can’t help i’m keeping it i like the ride feels a bit better than my regular cruiser spitfire five


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie (Nov 6, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I run an equivalent of an S-2 an Araya wheel with Duro 26x2.125 tires on my 1969 tandem middle weight. It has the last generation of middle weight fenders the 2.5 inch and they clear. I do not have a rear reflector the stud may fit but it would be tight. A '58 middleweight would have the next larger size fender 2 9/16 it does not sound like much but it is bigger. I would think you would have no problem running a modern balloon tire. Some of the vintage 2.125 run bigger than the modern tires.



is the araya one of those hard to find steel chromed stamped 26.125??


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 6, 2022)

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> is the araya one of those hard to find steel chromed stamped 26.125??



Yes 26 x2.125 they are heavy duty


----------

